# New camera



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been upgrading my camera equipment, I got a new light tent this week, and also a new (to me) camera Canon G9, full manual point & shoot. I never had the time to learn my Canon DSLR, I am hoping I will get to grips with this one... Here are a couple of pics I took







, with artificial light, by no means perfect but OK for my first attempts.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That looks great! Is the crystal flat or domed? 

Later,
William


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to have a G9 and loved it - I moved it on and bought a Fuji X100 but recently have moved that on to buy a G16 (even though it's at the end of it's lifespan). The Fuji was lovely but not anywhere near as portable as the G series cameras. I got fed up with my Nikon DSLRs - just carrying them around was a pain. Portability is the key for me now - if you haven't got your camera with you then it is next to useless.

Although the G16 has a small sensor, the lens is good (and fast) and in macro it focuses down to about 1cm - great for watch photography

Cheers


----------

